# Schwinn Experts



## aasmitty757 (May 13, 2009)

Can you tell me what color combination this bike is?


----------



## JOEL (May 14, 2009)

Ivory/Cream would be my guess.


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2009)

*Oh! What a beauty.*

I'm going to guess and say, that it's tan and ivory.
Very cool color combo!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 14, 2009)

Its a beauty got more pics?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 14, 2009)

Hi Kim

It's "Mead Tan" and "True Ivory."  Call me later today, been in trial and super busy, should be available after 5:00, though.

A


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I don't have any more pictures. It's not my bike, just a picture I got off the web and don't remember when or where. I was thinking about doing one of my bikes in that combination and didn't know what is was for sure.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 14, 2009)

*Hmmmmmm?*

Looks just like mine....

It is my bike!...:eek:

What pics do you need???

I have to put it back together soon...:o

I got if from Poser on the Bay...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 14, 2009)

Oh ya I remember that one. Post up some pics of the complete bike after you assemble


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 15, 2009)

*Original Paint!*

But a bad touch up job plus bad chrome work rusted through handlebars Not Shown in the Pictures  a bad packing job and Fed Ex sliding it down my concrete steps didn't help it either But I Love This Bike  maybe I will slap it together for the... "BIG ASS BURRITO RIDE"


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 15, 2009)

That would be sweet maybe I can bring down my tankless canti and we might even be able to get Marty to come down with a canti as well.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 15, 2009)

*Plastic but exact...*

Yeah mine is plastic but actually a thick foam kind of stuff but it looks real...

Gonna have to post a flyer or something soon...   Fleetwood????:eek:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 15, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Yeah mine is plastic but actually a thick foam kind of stuff but it looks real...
> 
> Gonna have to post a flyer or something soon... Fleetwood????:eek:




Ya I've seen those tanks in person not bad at all very nice once painted up. Your bike was touched up by 2nd previous owner :eek:


----------

